

Ask HN: .js domain  - shamsulbuddy

Today when I saw btappjs.com a thought came to my mind as in why we dont have a .js domain even though  we have so many sites dedicated to some kind of Javascript library . I am aware of jsdb.io which is very helpful for getting all the Javascript libraries at one place .
======
bogomil
It's not an easy task to do it. I am asking this same question 6 months now :)

